# rear coil springs instead of leaf springs



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just purchased a 1969 GTO. When I inspected the car I was a little confused when I found coil springs instead of leaf springs on the rear. Was that the original design by Pontiac or has mycar been modified?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

All GM "A" body's are coil sprung and have a full perimeter frame. Camaro's and Firebirds had leaf springs and unibody frame.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

By GM a bodies he means the Chevelle and cutlass and GS/skylark and GTO roughly 2-3 million 1964-72 gm cars


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cool. I did not know that. I come from a Camaro background and the GTO A Body is new to me.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Get them the heck off of there. OHHHHHHHHHHHH the vision I am getting.....
:willy:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just remembered......74 GTO had leaf springs. The only year, that's some Pontiac trivia there!


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

thats actually really good to know for whenever i get my first project...id rather have coilovers anyway =)

hey alky, my wife is from lake st louis...one of these times i go up to visit her family i would love to see ur car in person


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup, just one exit east on 70. PM me if you'll be in my neighborhood. It'll have to be after winter though .


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Learn something new everyday. I think I am a fan of the coil springs instead of leaf springs. Seems like a much simpler design and easier to work with. When removing the rear axle what are the steps to take since the coils are attached to the top of the axle...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> Learn something new everyday. I think I am a fan of the coil springs instead of leaf springs. Seems like a much simpler design and easier to work with. When removing the rear axle what are the steps to take since the coils are attached to the top of the axle...


Nope, not "attached" - they're just sitting there. Lift the car nice and high, support the frame with jack stands and the axle with the floor jack. Remove bottom bolts on the shocks, lower the axle with the floor jack enough to pull the springs out, remove control arm bolts and drop it out. One the springs are out you might have to lift the axle back up a little to take some of the stress of the control arm mounts in order to get the bolts out. Oh, and don't forget to disconnect the brake lines and parking brake cables.

Bear


----------

